# New life in Auckland



## Taroasos

Hi there
We are a family of 4 (kids 7 & 9) moving to Auckland from central London. We have family wanted to be closer to and a more relaxed life for the kids which are the main reasons for moving though I have to say we 're still feeling a bit overwhelmed at the change coming! 

We're looking for a neighborhood close to central Auckland with good primary schools. The areas that appeal are Devonport, Herne Bay, Ponsonby, Parnell and possibly around the bays (St.Heliers, Mission Bay etc). We are photographers/artists and so ideally we'd like to find an area with a creative feel if possible. Our 9 year old daughter is also quite artistic so we would like the school to be strong in the arts. I just thought I'd throw all this out as I realize we're just at the beginning of our research so we're considering a lot but wonder what people think of these areas - especially in terms of schools. We have done a little research and will be going to see Ponsonby primary, Parnell school and Bayfield (Herne bay) but it would be great to get some feedback on what these areas and schools are really like. Any help would be fantastic ...thank you!


----------



## Yvonne.72

Have you thought of living in Titirangi? it is very popular with artists and creative people.

It has a Rudolf Steiner Kindergarten and School too. I can't recommend it as I have no knowledge of the school, but if you Google them both you may a feel for whether they may suit your needs


----------



## Taroasos

Yvonne.72 said:


> Have you thought of living in Titirangi? it is very popular with artists and creative people.
> 
> It has a Rudolf Steiner Kindergarten and School too. I can't recommend it as I have no knowledge of the school, but if you Google them both you may a feel for whether they may suit your needs


Thank you - yes I heard about Titirangi but kind of ruled it out as I wondered if it might be a little bit too remote after life in busy London but thank you - I will go and have a second look ...


----------



## kiwifruity

Taroasos said:


> Hi there
> We are a family of 4 (kids 7 & 9) moving to Auckland from central London. We have family wanted to be closer to and a more relaxed life for the kids which are the main reasons for moving though I have to say we 're still feeling a bit overwhelmed at the change coming!
> 
> We're looking for a neighborhood close to central Auckland with good primary schools. The areas that appeal are Devonport, Herne Bay, Ponsonby, Parnell and possibly around the bays (St.Heliers, Mission Bay etc). We are photographers/artists and so ideally we'd like to find an area with a creative feel if possible. Our 9 year old daughter is also quite artistic so we would like the school to be strong in the arts. I just thought I'd throw all this out as I realize we're just at the beginning of our research so we're considering a lot but wonder what people think of these areas - especially in terms of schools. We have done a little research and will be going to see Ponsonby primary, Parnell school and Bayfield (Herne bay) but it would be great to get some feedback on what these areas and schools are really like. Any help would be fantastic ...thank you!



Good luck and all the best with the move:clap2: We spent some time in Auckland and was AMAZED at the artistic feel there, exibitions, art schools/classes - just awesome! What a wonderful Country to challenge any artist - as so beautiful.

Taroasos, you mentioned Mission Bay...wow, what a beautiful little place - we too fell in love with this area - sadly the rentals are very high - saw a stunning old Vic home to rent - 4x2......$1000 P/M....just a tad to much for our budget....:tongue1: But yes, Mission Bay has an old world charm to it....not sure what it is....just so inviting!

Hope all goes well!


Roxy


----------



## topcat83

Taroasos said:


> Thank you - yes I heard about Titirangi but kind of ruled it out as I wondered if it might be a little bit too remote after life in busy London but thank you - I will go and have a second look ...


Nothing's that far away in Auckland - according to Wises Maps: New Zealand Street maps, directions and businesses it's less than 20 km and less than half an hour from Titirangi to Auckland CBD. Allow a tad more in rush-hour though - but at least we still have a rush hour and not a rush day 

PS Titirangi will get more rain than the Eastern side of Auckland - but the Waitakeries are beautiful!


----------



## Yvonne.72

kiwifruity said:


> saw a stunning old Vic home to rent - 4x2......$1000 P/M....just a tad to much for our budget....:tongue1: But yes, Mission Bay has an old world charm to it....not sure what it is....just so inviting!
> 
> Hope all goes well!
> 
> Roxy


$250 a week isn't too bad for Mission Bay, some people pay three times that.


----------



## topcat83

Yvonne.72 said:


> $250 a week isn't too bad for Mission Bay, some people pay three times that.


That's very good - Mission Bay is definitely a yuppy area!


----------



## Taroasos

*thanks*

Ok - thanks for that!


----------

